# looking for Winks Jericho



## tini-z (Dec 30, 2004)

I own a grand-daughter out of this line; I am really interested in pictures of these stallions.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 30, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]I dont have a pic of Winks Jerico but I do have one of his son Jericos New Image. He is the sire of my stallion Man of Steel. I think Winks Jerico is out in the mid west maybe Nebraska but I could be wrong.




This is Michigans Man of Steel a winks Jerico grandson.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Lewella (Dec 30, 2004)

Winks Jericho is deceased. He belonged to Dennis Post and Joan Olson (siblings) of The Hitching Post in Volga, SD. They currently use a son of his named H.P. Jericho's Peaceable Prince who I coown two 2004 foals from. I don't know of anyone who has pictures of Winks Jericho other than possibly Joan and she doesn't have email or a website.

Here are my two Winks Jericho bred ponies (coowned with Tina Rosvold):

H.P. Jericho's Peaceable Star - 2004 filly - 100% Winks breeding






Star is very small and could even stay AMHR A sized.

H.P. Jericho's Winnie Raven - 2004 colt - over 75% Winks breeding






Rico is a little bigger than his sister but will also probably stay small enough for AMHR.


----------

